# Retraite progressive



## YodesRoches (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible pour nous, assistantes maternelles, de bénéficier de la retraite progressive à 80 %.

J'avoue que j'ai quelques difficultés à comprendre comment cela pourrait s'articuler concrètement.
 Actuellement, je n'accueille plus qu'une petite , 4 jours par semaine (35 heures hebdomadaires) et ne travaille déjà pas le mercredi, (ainsi que ma petite-fille, mais hors contrat).
J'aimerais en effet ne plus travailler le vendredi non plus, puisque mon mari prend lui-même une retraite progressive à 80%, donc vendredi non travaillés à partir de novembre.
Quant à ce vendredi, si cela est administrativement possible, il n'y aurait pas de problème pour les parents, puisque une collègue serait tout à fait d'accord pour accueillir ma petite ce jour-là (cela lui compléterait un de ses contrats, pour lequel elle ne travaille pas le vendredi actuellement).

Par contre, il est également possible que je prenne un nouveau contrat pour un bébé à naître, en stipulant bien aux parents que je ne travaillerai qu'à 80 %. C'est là que je ne comprends pas comment l'organisme de retraite pourrait calculer mes droits à pension.

Si quelqu'un est déjà dans cette situation, je serais preneuse de conseils !

Merci d'avance


----------



## isa19 (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
 voila ce que j'i trouvé, mais pourquoi prendre une retraite progresive autant trouver des contrats qui vous correspondent .

"
La retraite progressive
Un arrêté du 14 juin 2019 (Journal Officiel du 21 juin 2019, texte n°11) fixe un nouveau formulaire de demande de retraite progressive. Depuis le premier janvier 2018, les assistantes maternelles peuvent demander une retraite progressive. Elle consiste à cumuler provisoirement une fraction de votre retraite avec une ou plusieurs activités à temps partiel. Vous pouvez obtenir une retraite progressive si vous remplissez les 3 conditions suivantes :

Ø Vous avez au moins 60 ans ;

Ø Vous réunissez au moins 150 trimestres dans tous vos régimes de retraite de base ;

Ø Vous exercez une ou plusieurs activités salariées, à temps partiel, dont la durée est comprise entre 40% et 80% de la durée légale ou conventionnelle du travail à temps plein applicable à chacun de vos emplois.

Votre retraite progressive est calculée à partir du montant provisoire de la retraite complète à laquelle vous auriez droit si vous cessiez totalement votre ou vos activités. À ce montant est appliqué un pourcentage correspondant à votre réduction d’activité. Par exemple : un temps partiel à 80% vous donne droit au versement de 20% du montant de votre retraite complète calculée provisoirement.

Il faut avoir plus de 60 ans et justifiant d’au moins 150 trimestres d’assurance vieillesse. L’arrêté fixe le nouveau formulaire disponible sous le n° cerfa 10647 07 et la notice associée (cerfa 50298 #07).

Ce formulaire une fois rempli et signé doit être renvoyé à la caisse de retraite dont dépendait l’assuré au titre de sa dernière activité professionnelle, entre 6 et 4 mois avant la date de son départ à la retraite progressive. Avec certaines pièces justificatives :

Pièce justificative d’état civil (carte d’identité, passeport, titre de séjour, récépissé de demande de titre de séjour, etc.)
Livret de famille à jour
Attestations de Pôle Emploi
Bulletins de salaire des 12 derniers mois
Décomptes d’indemnités journalières (ou attestation délivrée par la CPAM) en cas de maladie ou d’accident lors des 2 dernières années
Un relevé d’identité bancaire (RIB)
Photocopie du dernier avis d’impôt sur le revenu
Photocopie du contrat de travail à temps partiel
Attestation d’activité à temps partiel complétée par l’employeur"


----------



## liline17 (6 Octobre 2022)

Pour calculer le pourcentage, ils tiennent compte du nb d'accueillis inscrit sur ton agrément, si tu n'en a qu'1, ton temps plein, c'est 45h par semaine, si tu en as 4, ton temps plein est de 180h par semaine.
Si par exemple, tu as 4 accueils possible, et que tu prends 3 enfants ( type forfait enseignant) sur 36 semaines d'accueil, sans le mercredi, et 9h par jour, 36h par semaine, cela revient à 3888h par an, alors que le temps complet serait de 6768h, si on ne compte pas les CP, ce qui représente envions un 57%


----------



## Sbsb (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, j’ai eu une réunion ircem cette semaine, la retraite progressive existe pour nous mais il ne faut pas dépasser 25h semaine


----------



## liline17 (7 Octobre 2022)

tu as du mal comprendre, ou alors, c'est l'animateur qui n'a pas compris, c'est impossible, on doit travailler entre 40 et 80% d'un temps complet


----------



## liline17 (7 Octobre 2022)

par contre, la méthode de calcul que j'ai trouvé, était en fait une proposition, qui n'a pas forcément été adoptée par le gouvernement


----------



## YodesRoches (7 Octobre 2022)

Pourquoi prendre une retraite progressive ? Et bien pour travailler un jour de moins, tout en conservant à peu près les mêmes revenus, composé du salaire à 80 % des parents et des 20 % de ma caisse de retraite.

Par contre, Liline, je ne comprends pas pourquoi un temps plein représente 45 heures par semaine.  Ce serait donc spécifique aux assistantes maternelles ? Car actuellement, c'est 35 heures par semaine pour tous salariés ?
Enfin, mon agrément est toujours pour 4 enfants, alors que je n'en accueille plus qu'un seul pour l'instant (par choix).
Cela risque donc d'être très compliqué j'imagine, voire même infaisable...


En tout cas, merci pour vos réponses et bon weekend à toutes !


----------



## liline17 (7 Octobre 2022)

tu ne sais pas qu'un temps plein d'AM c'est 45h par semaine?


----------

